

Facebook Opens First International Engineering Office In London - neya
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/24/facebook-opens-first-international-engineering-office-in-london/

======
citricsquid
Something I noticed is that the London job pages list holiday amounts but the
US job listings don't. Does anyone know what Facebook PTO is like for US
employees?

~~~
Dybbuk
Its 21 days per year.

~~~
CGamesPlay
Plus normal national holidays in the US (I think there are 11 of them).

------
Paul_S
Having to move to the US or to London - can't decide which is worse.

~~~
VMG
Why do you think it's so bad? I'm currently looking for an internship in
London

~~~
Paul_S
Self selecting and perpetually reinforcing population of young people living a
certain life style you have to adopt to fit in... Or I could stop beating
about the bush and flat out say it's just too cut-throat, crime-ridden and
debauched for my liking. There's also pollution, traffic, over-population,
poor living conditions (even adjusted for the increased salary) and crime
(worth mentioning twice). At that point, it matters little how vibrant,
exciting and full of opportunities it might be.

~~~
cjrp
Isn't this the same for most big cities though? I'm not a massive fan of
London, it's just where I have to work, but I think you'd find the same amount
of crime and over-priced flats in places like NY.

------
djhworld
The article doesn't say where in London the office is.

~~~
ot
The careers page [1] says Covent Garden.

[1] <https://www.facebook.com/careers/locations/london>

~~~
alexfoo
"By Carnaby St in Soho."

[http://thenextweb.com/uk/2011/08/01/facebook-secures-new-
off...](http://thenextweb.com/uk/2011/08/01/facebook-secures-new-offices-in-
londons-covent-garden-and-its-currently-recruiting/)

~~~
cjrp
That was a sales office which opened a while ago. Right next to a great
American diner place, ironically.

~~~
atlbeer
What diner?

(I'm an American who works off Carnaby)

~~~
sjtgraham
I live on the corner of Carnaby and Great Marlborough. We should grab lunch
one day. Same applies to any more HN'ers in my stomping grounds!

~~~
atlbeer
Live?!?! How do you cope with all of the tourists! (Nice stomping grounds btw
:-) )

I can probably see your flat from my offices front door. I work next to Le
Pain (not the hotel but, you can guess pretty easily)

Is there a London HN or a (SOHO London HN Meeting)?

~~~
sjtgraham
It's not so bad. I quite like the buzz to be honest. I guess you work for a
company beginning with a T or a S?

There is a London HN meetup, one of my friends runs it.

Drop me a line: stevie <-AT-> twilio.com

------
bad_user
This is great. Maybe more companies will follow.

------
franzus
Great, maybe now I will accept their job offers. ;)

Moving from Europe to the US was a little too much for me. But London is just
around the corner.

Good move, FB.

------
metatronscube
Spreading like a cancer I see.

~~~
r3demon
Eating more programmer's souls.

